# Shooting Gallery Need Help



## KingOfHalloween (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey everyone. Not too long ago I posted how I really wasn't in the Halloween spirit this year. After my event, I was pleased to see I had the biggest turn out for my Halloween Festival/Alzheimer's fundraiser.

It has helped me go from not caring for Halloween, to already planning for next year. For 2015, I want to create an interactive shooting game to go along with my "anarchy" theme. I want to build a carnival shooting gallery, but cant seem to find any tutorials on how to build one in the style of the one seen in this video:




The concept seems simple, targets are hinged on a conveyer belt, once they are upside down, they are reset.... however I have very little experience and I have some questions needing answers
1) How do you ensure the targets won't fall back down once they are on the rise of coming back up to be reset?

2) what motors can I use? I have almost no building experience with motors. For a novice, i can dismantle some sort of electronic and use the spinning motor connected to a 110 power supply to serve as a motor for the belt. any ideas on what I can use?

Throw any ideas at me!


----------



## ryschwith (Oct 27, 2014)

There are some plans posted here. Mostly it just seems to rely on a loose hinge and gravity to pop the targets back into place. If you wanted to be more certain, I suspect you could angle the targets slightly forward and/or position an angled guide at the start of the upright portion of the track.


----------



## KingOfHalloween (Jun 12, 2012)

That is actually a good plan. I wonder if any hardware store sells hinges that can only move in a 90-100 degree angle. Any ideas on what the motor could be?
I was thinking of a drill with a radiator clamp tightened around the trigger to where it will move at a slow consistant speed, but im not sure if that is going to be smooth, and reliable. A one speed motor with a 110 power cord would be best, but im not sure what this could be.


----------



## KingOfHalloween (Jun 12, 2012)

For the gun, a regular paintball gun could work. would need to make a swivel mount so participants cant shoot outside of the target area


----------



## ryschwith (Oct 27, 2014)

I don't think you'd need the hinges to restrict movement, just some forward-facing tabs on the targets themselves.

As for motors... I really have no idea. Some of the ones they use for the flying crank ghosts seem like they'd be a good fit, but I don't know if the conveyor belt and targets would be too much strain.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Would a treadmill motor and belt work for this? I bet there are lots of used ones available a month after the New Year's resolutions fade away.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

What about a wiper motor with a computer power supply or even the power supply from monster guts will work. You can probably have it turn a 3 inch pvc pipe with a belt wrapped around it and an idler pipe at the other end


----------

